# RowRow - Return of the Comeback King



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Good Morning Guys (and now the odd girl)

So after surgery on stomach last year i made a good comeback and now after a rather hefty abscess I intend to do the same.

Got to say this board was very helpful whilst being off training for 2 months, really helped to keep me focused.

I have been back in the swing of things for a week now. I started off the week at a very fat/bloated/watery 109.3kg.

*The Food Part:*

75g Oats, 50g Whey

300g Potatoes, 250g Chicken

75g Basmati Rice, 250 beef either rump steak or lean mince

75g Basmati Rice, 250g beef

300g Potatoes, 250g Chicken.

Pre workout shake-20g malto, 5g EAA, 5g BCAA, 5g Creatine, 5g Glutamine-Pre workout drink normally iforce conquer, Mr Hyde or GoNutrition Volt.

Intra Shake- 50g malto, 10g Bcaa, 10g EAA

Post shake- 40g WMS, 60g Isolate, 5g Creatine, 5g Glutamine.

Food is pretty low for now with the goal being to recomp initially, whilst regaining strength and size. Then I will push on again for size more aggressively but try and keep bodyfat more in check.

*The Training Part:*

Training will be as follows initially:

M- Back + Calves

T- Chest + arms

W-Legs 1

T-Off

F-Delts + back

S-Legs 2

S-Off

I will be doing a lot of prehab work on my shoulders(4x a week) as they have always been an issue so being more proactive on that front. The basic goals are over the next 8 weeks build up to old PB's and then the final 4-6 weeks of my cycle try and set a few new ones. Training Volume will be low and focusing on strength and then every 3-4 weeks i will increase volume and work rate. I am hopeful it will be doable. I will also be doing some cardio certainly for the initial stages and I may carry it on through.

*The Gear Part:*

weeks 1-12 750mg test

1-12 500mg deca

1-12 50mcg t3

1-6 100mg oxys pre workout

1-6 50mg dbol pre

1-4 ROHM Thermo Lipid

7-12 Mtren/cheque drops

7-12 Halo/methyltest

9-12 (maybe slin)

As you can see fairly simple and pretty low doses compared to usual, I know i respond well to deca without silly dosages so giving that a whirl also as I have been off gear for 2 months no large doses should be needed for results.

I will add pics in 3 weeks time to show pre comeback to current and will update every 4 weeks.


----------



## spankmonkeywill (Apr 14, 2014)

RowRow said:


> Good Morning Guys (and now the odd girl)
> 
> So after surgery on stomach last year i made a good comeback and now after a rather hefty abscess I intend to do the same.
> 
> ...


Looking forward to progress updates on this fella!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Will follow mate nice to see a journal without relying of silly doses just plenty of heavy training and meat!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

bail said:


> Will follow mate nice to see a journal without relying of silly doses just plenty of heavy training and meat!


Still over 2g gear per week so not small doses! small for you though @RowRow lol


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Best of luck with this mate, should respond quickly with getting back into it now.

I would personally use the halo/mtren combo in the first half with the dbol/oxy and slin in the latter. Thatll work better with your recomp in first few weeks and then you can push things harder with the anabolics in the latter half when deca really starts taking hold too. Just my 2 cents!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Best of luck with this mate, should respond quickly with getting back into it now.
> 
> I would personally use the halo/mtren combo in the first half with the dbol/oxy and slin in the latter. Thatll work better with your recomp in first few weeks and then you can push things harder with the anabolics in the latter half when deca really starts taking hold too. Just my 2 cents!


Thanks mate good to have you aboard!

The logic was I would save the strength meds until I was breaking new ground.

Didn't think about it the other way with regards to the recomp goal. I'll have a ponder on that though


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Bad Alan said:


> Still over 2g gear per week so not small doses! small for you though @RowRow lol


Didn't take into account the extra 150mg of Orals pre workout lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Just read through your old journal a few days ago, nasty injury!

Will be following this one


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2014)

Obviously I'm in


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So first Heavy back session since the hole has well not been a hole.

Deads:

Sets of 2 up to 220kgx2 and 240kgx1-only 10kg off all time PB so pleased

Free weight tbars:

sets of 8 up to 105kg x6 (using 15kg plate and pulling to navel with a hard squeeze and long stretch)

Bent over rows:

Sets of 8 up to 140kgx7

One arm deadstop rows

sets of 7 up to 70kg x7(Right) x5(Left)

Dumbbell Pullovers (backside off bench)

sets of 12 up to 32.5kgx13

Below Knee Rack pulls

Sets of 5 up to 190kgx3 (Lower back was just in bits)

incline prone shrugs superset seated db shrugs

3 sets of 32.5kg dumbbells 12 reps each move

One leg toe press

sets of 15 up to 110kg weight then a 5 part continuous set until failure

Seated calf raise

sets of 15 up to 67.5kgx13 then 12 partials

Ab bits

Happy overall. weight is 112.5kg this morning which is 3kg up on when i started, and a bit leaner too. mostly just muscular water weight in all honesty.


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)




----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Three day update time!

Tuesday was Chest and arms:

Floor db press

sets of 6 up 37.5kg x5

MTUT flat bench

Sets of 15 up to 40kg

Incline machine press

sets of 12 up to 87.5kg x11

Overhead ez extensions

sets of 7 up to 20kg a side x3-double drop sets

Deadstop ez skull crushers

sets of 7 up to 10kg a side x6 -6 part rest pause until failure

Seated db curls

sets of 8 up to 20kg each hand x6 rest paused twice

Ez Bar Preacher curls

sets of 10 up to 20kg a side x7 plus partials

Hammer Curls

15kg x 12 x 2

ab bits 20minutes cardio

All weights up on last week. I have to do a lot of TUT work for chest due to shoulder issues it seems to work but i will never be a strong bencher.

Wednesday- should have been legs but had to take a work supplier out for dinner.

Thursday-

Legs

Standing Calf raises

75kg x 15x 3

Back squat

sets of 2 up to 160kgx5- up 20kg and 1 rep from last week

Front Squat

sets of 8 up to 100kg x4

One leg press

50kg x 8 x 4 (extra reps on left leg)

Walking lunges

1 sets to failure (quads cramping and spasming)

Standing leg curl

5kg x 12, 10kg x9

Toe Press

sets of 15 up to 250kg x13-4 part drop set

Seated calf raises

50kg x failure x 3 super set with partial bodyweight raises

abs, lower back work- 15 minutes cardio.

My left leg is noticeably smaller than my right, not weaker just smaller and cramps faster. Also as the eg pumps up the area where the scar is puffs out and feels very liquidy under the scar. Just like fluid has built up it goes after a few days just very strange.

Will post a pic of legs to show the difference, it is literally like Gregg Valentine's situation the sweep has just gone from my left leg and is very flat.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Legs as promised! Looking poor at the moment but what do you expect after 2 months off


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

A very poor session today!

Shoulders didn't feel right all day and surprised I got what I did tbh. They are very sore now though and not in a post training way.

Standing military press - right shoulder hurting

Sets of 6 up to 80kgx2

Seated Db press - left shoulder joint felt like it was almost dislocating.

Up to 37.5kgx 4

Standing laterals

7.5kg x12 x 4

Face pulls

45 kg x 12 x3

Anterior rotator cuff work

HOME.

Have good days and bad days with my shoulders today was definitely the latter


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

Maybe a poor session by your standards but still pretty strong to me mate!! :thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Tom90 said:


> Maybe a poor session by your standards but still pretty strong to me mate!! :thumbup1:


The initial weights I was happy with. The shoulder joints and pump were just not happening.


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Tom90 said:


> Maybe a poor session by your standards but still pretty strong to me mate!! :thumbup1:


Agreed!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Right then!

Guns and Bulls- this would normally be a second leg session but until leg is up to the extra volume it will serve as gun day.

Seated dumbbell curls superset one arm overhead extensions

12.5kg x8/x8

17.5kg x8/x8

20kgx6/x6 both rest paused once

Incline skull crushers superset barbell curls

short bar +10kg x10/x10

bar +20kg x10/x10

bar +20kg x9/x8

One arm cable preachers superset rope pushdowns

15kgx10/25kg x15

15kgx10/35kgx15

15kgx8/45kg x 13

Hammer curls

22.5kg x 10 drop sets 3 times

Calves:

done as a circuit repeated 3 times :

standing calf raises DC style to failure (60kg)

standing calf raises repped normally to failure (60kg)

bodyweight raises off a plate to failure

bodyweight raises heels on plate to failure

bodyweight raises on floor

weighted seated raises to failure (45kg)

Need to start doing some TUT work for my left arm as it is not connecting as well as the right so will address as of next week.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Meal 4:


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Meal 4:


subbed to this mate just for them food pics and because you love oxys like me :thumb:

great job on the speedy recovery


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

stevieboy100 said:


> subbed to this mate just for them food pics and because you love oxys like me :thumb:
> 
> great job on the speedy recovery


Happy to have the attention of a fellow enthusiast!

Well on the oxy front.

I'm currently finishing off some BD.eu Oxys, will be switching to Thai greens as of Monday and after 2 weeks onto alpha pharma Oxys.

Trying to find which are the best bang for buck.

I have used black cat, geneza, diamond and alpha pharma Oxys before and now BD.eu

In order currently they go

Alpha

Geneza

Diamond

BD.eu

Black cat

I am hoping alpha will still hold that spot as I know their orals have been panned a bit recently


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Rest day today!

Weighed in at 112.9kg this morning. Which is about 3.5kg up from starting weight 2 weeks ago.

I am much leaner. More vascular and fuller than then too so going well I think. Strength is on the up to.

Still figuring out my training a little as I'm discovering all my old niggles again.

I have set myself some strength goals for this blast instead of weight goals like usual.

So goals are:

A 240kg squat - I was a 220 before abscess

A 180kg front squat- have done 160kg

A 300kg dead lift- max is 240 currently

A 120kg push press- have done 110

And a 120kg incline have done 100 before injury

Also a 70kg skull crusher would be nice

I think they are high but do able particularly in the final 4 weeks when pre workout meds will be increased with the addition of slin and maybe peps too


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Back Yesterday

Was sweltering in the gym!

Deads

Sets of 2 up to 220kg x 4- hams were the first part to give

Tbar rows

sets of 10 up to 120kgx 10-up 2 reps

Barbell rows

sets of 8 up to 140kgx8

Deadstop One arm rows

sets of 5 up to 70kgx8 - up 1 rep

Straight arm pulldowns

45kg x 15 x 3

Snatch grip rack pulls

sets of 6 up to 170kg x 2-lower back fried

TUT machine shrugs

25kg a side x 12 x 3

Dripping weight very good session all in all. Chest and arms to follow tonight


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Chest and arms:

Shoulders were feeling off going into today's session as were wrists

Flat bench TUT

Bar x12 +10kgx 10+20kgx8 +20kg x7

MTUT bar + 20kg x15, x12

Incline Db bench

Up to 40kg x4 - no power in delts and wrists hurting

Decline bench

Up to 70kg x8 1 drop set

Over head ez extensions

Up to bar +30kgx7 x5 - delts and wrists giving out

Dead stop floor skull crushers

Bar + 20 kg x 7 x4

Seated Db curls 5reps one arm 5 the other

12.5kg x15 x14

Machine preacher curls( focusing on contraction)

20kg x 12x 2

Not very happy overall shoulders and wrist really affected session.

Legs tomorrow so excited for that


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Muscle meat order arrived!

15kg lean grass fed steak mince

15kg barn reared british chicken


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

How does the prices and quality compare to Muscle Food mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> How does the prices and quality compare to Muscle Food mate?


I think both price and quality is far better. They have bulk offers on on most beef items too including 5kg 28 day age grass fed british beef rump steaks for £64 and 20x400g pack of lean steak mince for £54

Chicken is about £3 dearer for 5kg than muscle food but is much nicer


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> I think both price and quality is far better. They have bulk offers on on most beef items too including 5kg 28 day age grass fed british beef rump steaks for £64 and 20x400g pack of lean steak mince for £54
> 
> Chicken is about £3 dearer for 5kg than muscle food but is much nicer


Dunno if its just me, but Musclefood rant and rave about their chicken breasts having the veins, grizzle and **** removed 100% but still find bits and always seems drier than other chicken when cooked :laugh:

May have to give this Muscle Meat a go :confused1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Leg session

Hams were tight going into today and never really eased off but got numbers I wanted

Back squats:

Sets of 4 up to 170kgx2 -didn't feel confident

Front squats

Sets of 3 up to 110kg x 2 - right hamstring died

One leg press

50kg x 12, 100kgx6 drop set 50kg x8 rest paused x5

Walking lunges (alternating short and long strides)

2 x failure

One leg dumbbell Romanians

12.5kg dumbbell x 12 x 2

Lying dumbbell curl

7.5kg x failure x 3 + partials

Standing calf raises (each rep performed as bottom/middle, middle/top) then partials to failure

4x failure @ 90kg

Hams and adductors appear to be the weak link in squatting, core too so will adjust accordingly.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Dunno if its just me, but Musclefood rant and rave about their chicken breasts having the veins, grizzle and **** removed 100% but still find bits and always seems drier than other chicken when cooked :laugh:
> 
> May have to give this Muscle Meat a go :confused1:


The main reason I switched was the beef quality and price tbh not found anywhere that can come close to it. Certainly worth a go


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Training was shoulders today.

Felt weird, shoulders not feel strong yet or comfortable but rotator cuff work seems to be doing the job.

Lateral raises (slow and controlled)

Up to 3 sets @12.5kg x 10+partials

Seated Db press

Sets of 6 up to 40kg x6, x4- tried 45's but could not get out the hole.

Seated Behind neck press (I find it very difficult to unrack weight from behind me so I go lightish with a slow tempo

Up to 50kg x 12

Widegrip upright rows

40kgx 12+partials x2

Incline laterals

5kg x 15 x2

Incline rear lateral (squeeze at the top)

5kg x 20 x 2

Face pulls

30kg x 15 x 3

Behind back smith upright row/shrugs

25kg a side x 12 x 2

Rotator cuff work

Tempted to sack off the thermo lipid and drop t3 down. I would rather have my strength back but be fatter and then work my way lean as opposed to trying to get leaner whilst scrabbling for strength. Will think.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Weight was 111.9kg this morning. Decided to Jibb off the recomp side so dropped out thermo lipid but will keep cardio in and up food.

Really want to push new ground strength wise and I cannot do that without food.

Back today:

Deads:

Sets of 3 up to 220kgx3,x 2 x fail. Trying to hit 5x3 on all sets may drop too 200kg and rebuild up.

Yates rows

Sets of 6 up to 140kgx6, x4- not done them so upright in a while used to be very strong on them

Tbar rows (2 second squeeze at top)

Sets of 10 up to 90kgx9

One arm dead stop rows (no straps)

50kg x 12/12- was just light to work grip yet let lower back stretch out

Rack pulls

Sets of 6 up to 220kgx4- Lower back fried

Incline rear delt swings (pronated grip)

8kgx20x3

Face pulls

Sets of 12 up to 40kgx12, x11

Behind back shrugs super set Db shrugs

70kgx12/40kgs' x15

120kgx12/ 40kgs' x15

170kgx12 / 40kgs' x13

220kgx10 / 40kgs' x9

One legged toe press

50kgx15/100kgx 15, 100kg x45 ish rest paused alternating each leg to failure 3 times.

Standing calf raises

105kg x failure, then partials then static stretch x 3

Pretty happy overall just need to get numbers up.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Last few days appetite has gone to hell. Can only think it's the dbol and Oxys as it's only happened since switching to blue hearts and anadrolics. Will start enzymes and probiotics tomorrow and should solve it somewhat.

Chest and arms from yesterday

Incline bench

lots of TUT sets then sets of 3 up to 90kgx6 and 100kgx1

Decline bench

Sets of 10 up to 80kg x 10,x9

Flat machine press

MTUT sets of 15 @ 30kg

Deadstop skull crushers

Sets of 6 up to 20kg a side x3, x1

One arm overhead extensions

Sets of 10 up to 12.5kgx8, x7

Elbows flared rope push downs

Sets of 15 up to 45kgx13

Seated Db curls done 5reps one arm 5 another

10kg x 15, 15kgx15, 15kgx12

Preacher curls (with 2 second squeeze at top)

Sets of 12 up to 10kg a side x10+ partials

Hammer curls

Sets of 10 up to 20kgx8 + 2 drop sets

A good pump overall the MTUT really hit the spot at the end because my main pressing issue is joint strength not muscular strength


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Legs was a mixed bag

Going to need to get some taurine and some electrolytes I think. Back pumps were very bad even body weight Bulgarian squats were uncomfortable. Again I blame the orals

Back squats:

Sets of 3 up to 180kgx1 (unhappy with depth) drop set to 140kgx7

Bulgarian squats

Bwx12 +10kgxfailure x2

One leg leg press

50kg x 8 x3

Lying Db leg curls

7.5kgx10, 15kgx8, 15kgx7+partials, +ISO hold then drop set

One legged Db stiff legs

10kgx12 15kgx8, x7

Standing raises giant set:

5second stretch, rep repeat to failure

Normal reps to failure

Body weight to failure

Heels on plate to failure

Tibialis raises to failure

Run through x3

Will drop down to 160kg squats and build up to 160kg for 3 sets of 5 then up weight


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Back 2 today

Chins

Bwx3,x3,x2

Shoulder width pull downs to forehead:

Sets of 10 up to 95kgx10,105kgx7-50kgx6 5 seconds squeeze, 4 sec negative

Elevated low rows (wide grip over hand)

Sets of 12 up to 50kgx9

Hammer strength rows (holding arm not handles)

Sets of 10 up to 35kg a side x7

Incline pec deck rear delt flye

30kg x 20 x 4

Bent over laterals (pronated grip)

8kg x 10x3

Barbell shrugs

Sets of 15 up to 240kgx8

Push down giant set 3 rotations x 70 reps

Concentration curls super set seated hammer curls

Sets of 12 up to 12.5kg x12 /20kgx12

Done and done pumps are getting crippling from Oxys on shrugs and high rep work!

Just to give an idea of how back is looking from yesterday really want to get some more width it think the thickness is there despite being fat


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bleurgh!

Seems like I only train back but I promise I don't.

Food has been fine just really suffering with bloating so added in pineapple after each

Meal and enzymes/probiotics

Deads:

Sets of 1 up to 220kgx 3x5 will increase weight next week

Yates rows

Sets of 6 up to 150kg x 4 (Lower back fried)

One arm Deadstop rows

70kgx10

Rack pulls

Sets of 5 up to 190kgx5 - Lower back very very painful

Behind back shrugs

Sets of 12 up to 190kg x 12

Face pulls

30kg x 15 x 3

Seated calf raises

Sets of 15 up to 90kgx11- drop set to 50kg to

Failure

One legged toe press superset tibia raises

Sledge x failure/failure x 3

Goosed! Dropped orals down to 50mg Oxys and 30mg dbol in the hope this will improve lower back pumps.

Very happy with deads almost back to pre abscess strength and the 220kg felt very light and fast


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Food has been fine just really suffering with bloating so added in *pineapple* after each
> 
> Meal and enzymes/probiotics


Keep it in mate - James added one ring to each 'food' meal, since I started the 'recomp' (ish, its currently a bulk recomp - I am gaining overall weight and losing fat  ) and really notice the difference with it as far as bloat goes.

(oh and 'in' by the way - expect plenty of sarcasm over the coming weeks :lol: )


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Keep it in mate - James added one ring to each 'food' meal, since I started the 'recomp' (ish, its currently a bulk recomp - I am gaining overall weight and losing fat  ) and really notice the difference with it as far as bloat goes.
> 
> (oh and 'in' by the way - expect plenty of sarcasm over the coming weeks :lol: )


Think it will be a permanent feature from now in 

Just seen the figures that's some very good going and changes are rapid too!

Glad to have you


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Starting to suffer a little now.

Keep feeling very very sick in the gym not quite sure what's causing it I think it's the squash I mix my intra shake with but not 100%

Chest and arms:

Floor Db press

Sets of 6 up to 40kg x6 , 45kg x 2

Incline smith press

Sets of 8 up to 40kg a side x5 drop sets x3

Cable crossovers (I cannot go heavy on these due to my shoulders)

15kgx12 x 3

Deadstop skullcrushers

Sets of 6 up to 22.5kg a side x4 drop sets x1

One arm overhead extensions

Sets of 10 up to 15kg x9/x7

Wide grip preacher curls

Sets of 12 up to 10kg a side x 12 x 3 + partials

Seated hammer curls

Sets of 8 up to 22.5kgx6

Home!

Strength is moving nicely just guts causing a lot of trouble retching several times a workout


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Leg day,

Barely been able to get any good down due to horrendous bloating and retching all day.

Got to the gym and every other breathe I either threw up in my mouth/retched/or nearly retched

Squats

Sets of 3 upto 180kg x 4 drop set to 140kg x4

Lying Db curl

Sets of 8 up to 15kgx5+partials , x4+partials

Toe press

180kg x 25 x 3

Went home no way I could have done more, legs battered and feeling rough. Dropping all orals out now and hoping that fixes things otherwise I'm not sure


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

After rest day yesterday and no orals since Wednesday appetite is back on track and no retching during the workouts!

Did a little different workout than usual just to get blood in the delts and then get out but without any pressing so to avoid aggravating my shoulder issues.

Delts:

Lateral raises

Sets of 10 up to 22.5kg x7 + drop set

Partial lateral raises

35kg x12ish + 2 drop sets

50kg x7ish + 3 drop sets

Hammer strength shrugs

50kg x 25 x 2 (2

Second contractions)

Snatch grip high pulls

Sets of 5 up to 100kgx4

Close grip upright rows

40kg x 10 x 2

Seated front raises

17.5kgx10, 20kg x8, 20kgx7/underhand front raises 10kg x15ish

Cable lateral raises

Sets of 10 up to 20kg x 8

Face pull

35kg x 15 x 3

Rope push down

Sets of 15 up to 50kg x 15

Rope cable curls

40kgx15 x 4

Pretty happy with the pump here is a pic (ignore the chub for now. You can all taunt me in 12 weeks about it)


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Salmon and sweet potato for pre legs food! Heavy front squats today


----------



## Davyy (Jan 10, 2012)

Good read so far. Salmon looks great, i'm allergic to seafood :'(


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Davyy said:


> Good read so far. Salmon looks great, i'm allergic to seafood :'(


Glad you like it 

I'm not a massive seafood eater generally but this heat is meaning it's easier to eat the fish instead of heavier beef/chicken


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okayyyy legs: starting to ramp up the volume on quads now. The left quad still bulges out at the scar site of the abscess but appears to be holding out more than well enough to train.

Front squats:

Sets of 3 up to 120kgx3 (PB) 140kgx1 160kgx1 (joint PB)

Drop set 100kg x6

Hack squats (very controlled)

40kg x8, 80kgx8 120kgx8, 140kgx5

Leg press

50kgx10, 100kgx15, 150kgx20, 200kg x25 all done Omer after the other final set rest paused a few times

Leg extensions( 10 slow rep then 10 fast reps)

20kg x 20 x2 x15

Uni lateral lying ham curl

5kg a side x10, 10kg a side x 10, 10kg x 8 + partials to 15

Standing leg curls

10kg x 8/5

Seated smith calf raise

50kgx15, 70kgx15 x 2

Happy with front squats was mostly a stabilisation issue not a strength issues which is good.

Finishing off my programming this weekend to start new routine as of Monday. Targets are to get some all time PB's over the next 8 or so weeks and then start to diet down for the first time properly in about 4 years.

I figure it's reached the stage I need to see what I'm actually working with and to Then exploit a rebound to optimise growth


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

First day back at work and food has gone in well.

I think I am intolerant to rice, had no rice last 2 days then today had rice at half 6 immediately bloated right up and had the squits within a couple of hours! Just sweet pots, oats and white pots for me from now on I think.

Legs are still battered from Saturday

Back:

Deads

Sets of 2 up to 230kgx3,3,3,3,2- so so close on last rep failed about 1/3 rd up shin if I had got it

half way I would have locked it out. Pretty sure that's a PB on sets/reps

Yates row

80kgx x12 x3

Machine shrugs

50kg x 20 x 3

Home. Guts/bowels in bits and hams ruined. Think I have definitely decided whilst pushing for strength a 4 day split will be required! Low frequency working on weak points of the lifts . Determined to hit a 300kg dead soon!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Food been spot on today no rice and guts been fine so know that's the cause.

Chest and arms:

Incline Db press

Sets of 6 up to 50kgx6/x4

Decline Bb press (I have to be careful here as my shoulder are vulnerable in this position)

Sets of 10 up to 100kgx7

Incline smith press

10kg a side x12 wide/x8 close (x3 rounds)

Incline skull crushers

Sets of 8 up to 20kg a side x 4 1 drop set

One arm overhead Db extensions

Sets of 10 up to 12.5kgx8

Reverse grip pressdowns superset close grip overhand pressdowns

X12/8 x 3

Wide grip ez bar curls

Sets of 10 up to 15kg a side x8 double drop sets + partials

Db curls

12.5kg x10 20kgx8 20kgx6

Cross body hammer curls

20kg x 10 x 2

Home time happy with pressing not so much arms. Left shoulder flared up and struggled to connect to left bicep as a result.

Deca is kicking in nicely now and strength/ pumps are flying up. Should be progressing nicely now. Felt powerful again in the gym


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Trained back today. Usually legs but hams are still fried and I only did deads really on Monday. Thought I would shake it up with a fast high volume sessions with lots of extras. Cannot really remember weights but went like this:

Yates rows

Sets of 6 up to 160kg x 4 triple drop set

Tbar rows

Sets of 10 up to 120kgx6 double drop set

Wide pulldowns

4x10 double drop set with 4 sec squeeze and negative on last drop then full reps and partials to failure

Close grip pulldowns

As above

Seated cable rows

As above

Unilateral hammer strength pull downs

3 sets of 15 partials only (Jason Huh Style) up to 75kg a side

Hammer strength low rows

3 sets 12 3 second squeeze

Straight arm pulldowns superset cable low row

3 sets 15

Home

Back pumped and looked like this which I though was okay!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

As the book says! the best laid plans of mice and men often go awry.

Plan was high volume legs but both squat racks were in use by douche bags half arsing shoulder workouts. So after 30 minutes of stretching they finally left!

Back squats

Sets of 2 up to 180kg x1, 190kgx1 200kgx1 (current PB, flew up very fast reckon I may have even had 220kg there but didn't want to push my left quad too far too fast.) drop set 150kgx5, 100kgx7

Leg press

4 sets 15 reps

Lying ham curls (2 positions)

3 sets 10/10, 7/5, 5/4+ partials

Standing leg curl

2 sets 10

Standing calf raises

60kg x 5 pulse, 5 full reps, 5 second stretch x 3 sets

Happy with most of the session a dark red line has appeared in my scar now though so will see how that heals. Don't want to be tearing open my leg now!


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Defo watch the leg! You wanna recover fully to come back stronger!

Fab work on squats


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Defo watch the leg! You wanna recover fully to come back stronger!
> 
> Fab work on squats


I think that's it for pushing weights for now going to back off and build up slowly now I know I have the strength back.

Thankyou


----------



## stuart.s (Aug 28, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Trained back today. Usually legs but hams are still fried and I only did deads really on Monday. Thought I would shake it up with a fast high volume sessions with lots of extras. Cannot really remember weights but went like this:
> 
> Yates rows
> 
> ...


Can see the difference from that pic and your last one, well done! How many weeks you in now?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

stuart.s said:


> Can see the difference from that pic and your last one, well done! How many weeks you in now?


Thankyou!

I think this is the end of week 5 now if imm not mistaken.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to see a journal with some heavy deads and squats mate. In mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Good to see a journal with some heavy deads and squats mate. In mate! :thumbup1:


Glad to have you aboard buddy!

Hopefully they will only get heavier


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Shoulders today:

Behind the neck push press

Sets of 3 up to 110kgx1 drop set 90kgx5

Db shoulder press

Sets of 6 up to 40kgx5

Seated laterals

3 sets 12

One arm leaning laterals

2 sets 8

Incline read delt swings

3 sets 20 reps drop set each set

Behind back shrugs

4 sets 15 reps triple drop last set

Over head Db extensions

4 sets 15 up to 50kg

Barbell curls

Sets 15 upto 15kg a side

One arm rope push downs

3 sets 15 up to 30kg 1 drop set

Hammer curls

Up to 32.5kg db's x6 1 drop set

Happy overall need to get more blood into the arms though. Strength is there but the blood will not move there so will have a think over the bank holiday


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Thinking of adding leaning laterals to my next shoulder day 

Have you ever tried Charles Glass Laterals? Hit the mid and rear delt together, awkward to start off with, but I sometimes add them at the end to really fcuk the delts competely :lol:

Here's James Llewellin doing them (and no I didn't pick this one as he's my coach :whistling: :lol: ). hold the DBs hammer, so palms face towards your stomach.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Thinking of adding leaning laterals to my next shoulder day
> 
> Have you ever tried Charles Glass Laterals? Hit the mid and rear delt together, awkward to start off with, but I sometimes add them at the end to really fcuk the delts competely :lol:
> 
> Here's James Llewellin doing them (and no I didn't pick this one as he's my coach :whistling: :lol: ). hold the DBs hammer, so palms face towards your stomach.


They are a really nice move I think. Can go pretty heavy too on them. They allow me to get a slight better peak contraction than regular laterals.

I've done Charles glass laterals before yeah! Think I struggled with 5kg db's! May switch out seated laterals for them in future. Always need to bring my rear delts up more as I struggle to connect with them. Only part of my back I struggle to! Good shout sir!

And we know your a coach whore  I showed a friend a pic of James and said guess his weight and he guessed 17st plus! A lot of mass packed on that guy!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Eurgh! Useless session today!

Back and lower back and all posterior chain felt very tight and could not get them to loosen up at all!

Stretched/warmed up/tried everything but nothing worked.

Worked up to a very slow 200kg dead. No idea why I'm so stiff. Poor night sleep maybe?

Gonna have a hot bath and some ibuprofen now and hopefully hit deads again on Wednesday.

If anyone has any suggestions for the future I would be very grateful

@ah24 @DiggyV @Bad Alan


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

List exactly what your usual stretch/ warm up is mate..


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Double post


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

good lifting mate very strong

hope that leg is back 100% for you, let me know when it is and il come do some deads or squats with you buddy

youll soon hit that 300kg deadlift


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Rick89 said:


> good lifting mate very strong
> 
> hope that leg is back 100% for you, let me know when it is and il come do some deads or squats with you buddy
> 
> youll soon hit that 300kg deadlift


Thanks mate appreciate it.

I reckon 3 more weeks and I'll be confident with it.

Squats or deads sound good to me be good to get some pointers!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> List exactly what your usual stretch/ warm up is mate..


Certainly, I currently do :

Knee rolls 10 reps a side holding the stretch position

Bottom to heels stretch holding the stretch again repeated 10 times

Pelvic tilts 10 repetitions

Repeat the whole group 3 times

Some body weight hyper extensions and reverse hypers really

From there I will go into my working warm up on deads which will be sets of 5 reps on a very minimal weight for about 3-4 sets


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Training is going to be taking a more strength focus with the exception of arms that will have a heavy day and a pump day with the pump day utilising site injection of pre workout meds to try and force some growth there.

Will update properly tomorrow afternoon


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Chest session!

Switched more to a powerlifting style of training. So hoping to put some more weights up.

Flat bench

Sets of 3 up to 110kgx3 all done with 3 second negatives

Flat Db bench

Sets of 6 up to 50kg x 3

Incline machine press

Continuous tension sets of 12 up to 65kg

One arm slow lateral raises

10kg x 15 x 2

Olympic bar skull crushers

Sets of 6 up to 50kg x 3

One arm over head extensions

Sets of 8 up to 15kg x 6

Vbar pressdowns

Sets of 15 up to 55kgx15

Happy with benching shoulder being a little weird.


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

RowRow said:


> Certainly, I currently do :
> 
> Knee rolls 10 reps a side holding the stretch position
> 
> ...


Hmm I'll speak to guys at work as I'm really no expert with deadlifts in particular as I've a huuuuuuge APT, so facet joints lock up whenever I do it.. (Ok with trap bar, but that makes it more of a quad dominant exercise).

Where do you struggle with the lift? Getting it off the floor, or locking out?

The first thing I look at and think you may be missing is some hip extension based activation exercises (where glutes are prime mover, not spinal erectors).

Have you ever tried barbell hip thrusts? Look super girly, but best exercise for firing up glutes IMO.

I'd look at; glute bridges, barbell hip thrusts, cable pull throughs on top of - or instead of - your back extensions. I'm sure Bret Contreras has some articles on hip extension work prior to deadlifts actually.. Should check his site out! (Sorry for delay and rubbish reply.. Will try pick colleagues brains tomorrow)


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

ah24 said:


> Hmm I'll speak to guys at work as I'm really no expert with deadlifts in particular as I've a huuuuuuge APT, so facet joints lock up whenever I do it.. (Ok with trap bar, but that makes it more of a quad dominant exercise).
> 
> Where do you struggle with the lift? Getting it off the floor, or locking out?
> 
> ...


That would be great thankyou.

I struggle from the floor as soon as it gets above 2/3 of the shin I can lock it out it's just that first pull really.

I used to do barbell hip thrusts yeah and used to work a lot of pull throughs into my routines. Will have a look to put them back in. I feel my hams give out first as opposed to glutes but that could always be due to my glutes not fully engaging.

I will have a look tomorrow at Bret's site 

Don't worry about it you are probably a much busier man than I, and your reply has been helpful enough already.

I was speaking with Will and Claire about glute bridges and glute activation yesterday briefly. All linked!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So first deadlift session following changes although after the chat above it may well change again.

Jabbed 0.5ml neuro pharma mtren into each bi to see if the aggression helped as feeling a bit sluggish today.

Warm ups

Deads

Sets of 3 up to 235kg x3,x3,x3,x2,x1 slow as hell just no snap at all during the lift but a rep PB at that weight

Deficit deads

Sets of 6 up to 170kgx6,x4

Bent over rows

Sets of 8 upto 120kg x 7 Lower back gone

Incline Db rows

25kgx x15 x3

HISE shrugs

100kg x12 x3 - I think these will have good crossover to squats

Hammer curls

Sets of 6 up to 32.5kg x 6

Machine preacher curls

20 kg x 20 x 2

Hypers

Bw x failure x 2

Strength was okay but no speed. Think I will need to add speed work on the second upper session or squat day.

Also may well be including some glute activation work pre deads and then some hip work following them. Although I may make squat day hip dominant


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

OHP day

Food not been great massively this week tiredness getting the better of me. No excuses though really and will be better from now on.

Behind neck push press

Sets of 3 up to 110kg x fail going to start each session with three sets of speed push presses to get the snap and hip drive then go into the heavy rep work

Zavickas press

Sets of 5 up to 60kg x 4 liked these over Db presses for the core work

Upright rows

Sets of 8 up to 50kg x7

Laterals

Sets of 10 up to 20kgx6

Crucifix laterals

5kg x 15 x 3

Face pulls on incline row

30kg x 15 x 3

Bent over laterals

15kg x 12 x 2 25kg x 7

Shrugs on ISO chest press

30kg a side x 15x3

Hammer strength upright shrugs superset shrugs

30kg a side x 15 x 3

And home! Legs tomorrow won't be doing massive weights on squats but feel like some box squats again!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looking up zackivas press now


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Looking up zackivas press now


Basically you sit on the floor with legs wide and then shoulder press as normal. Great for core stability


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Basically you sit on the floor with legs wide and then shoulder press as normal. Great for core stability


Cheers. Google was sh1t.

Bet that confuses a few peeps down the gym...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Cheers. Google was sh1t.
> 
> Bet that confuses a few peeps down the gym...


I thought it might be haha!

It sure does even more so with dumbbells!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Will give that a go mate. Like it


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good for deads then?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Good for deads then?


Good for deads, OHP and squat I find


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Good for deads, OHP and squat I find


Sorted!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

No training today in the end. Slept in until 12 and had things to sort out so by the time I had a minute the gym was shut. Will take tomorrow off aswell as have a family barbecue. But Monday will be back to the grind


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> No training today in the end. Slept in until 12 and had things to sort out so by the time I had a minute the gym was shut. Will take tomorrow off aswell as have a family barbecue. But Monday will be back to the grind


Yea get back to it mate. Easy to let it slip. Zerchers killed me today. Deads tomorrow. Will do those other Z OHPs Mon


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Was meant to train yesterday but got home from work at 5 and fell asleep until 7 this morning!

Deads today.

Floor deads

Sets of 2 up to 235kgx3,3,3,2,2 - up 1 rep from last week both reps I failed on I got about 3/4 up shin then hams gave out. Thanks to @ah24 @RXQueenie and @Bad Alan 's suggestions of glute activation work before deads I was much much faster off the floor and more powerful as a result so will keep those in for the future.

Deficit deads

100kg x6 140kg x6 180kgx4 - lower back died

Bent over rows

60kg x 6 100kgx6 140kgx5

Incline Db rows

35kg x 10 x 3

HISE shrugs

60kg x 10, 100kg x 10 140kg x 10 x 2 up 40kg from last week

Cable pull throughs

35kg x 10 50kg x8 , 50kgx5

Home ting fairly happy overall. Going to do another week of floor deads first then switch to deficits


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

What's this glute activation work?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> What's this glute activation work?


I just did my usual Lower back work then some one legged hip extensions off the floor 10 reps a leg ran through 3 times. I then did one set of the hip extensions between each warm up set.

I may add in some cable pull throughs next time


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

awesome! Glad u took note


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> I just did my usual Lower back work then some one legged hip extensions off the floor 10 reps a leg ran through 3 times. I then did one set of the hip extensions between each warm up set.
> 
> I may add in some cable pull throughs next time


OK mate will look at that in the morning. Cheers


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bench day:

Flat bench (3 second negatives)

Up to 110kgx5, x4 double drop set

Wide decline bench

Up to 90kgx10

Incline machine press

Sets of 10 up to 80kgx 8

Olympic bar skull crushers

Sets of 6 up to 50kgx5

One arm over head extensions

9x8, 15kgx8 20kgx4

Hammer curls

15kgx6 20kgx6 30kgx6 30kgx8

Machine preacher curls

Sets of 8 up to 40kg x 7 drop set

Bench was much improved on last week and I think a rep PB never been a good bencher due to shoulder from rugby days so fairly happy. If I can hit 3 plates a side anytime soon I will be chuffed.

Going to avoid the wide grip decline in future on the same note of my shoulders felt it opened them up in a vulnerable way.

Rest day tomorrow then zercher squats on Friday!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Am using a slingshot on benching at the mo due to shoulder injury. You'll probably get another 30kg on your bencb with it.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Am using a slingshot on benching at the mo due to shoulder injury. You'll probably get another 30kg on your bencb with it.


I think my mate has one of them? Worth the investment do you think?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> I think my mate has one of them? Worth the investment do you think?


Yea. specially if you have an injury or a niggle from the shoulders. Takes a bit of getting used to at first but easy from that...

Am using the £39 one. Make sure if fits your forearms!

http://improveyourbench.myshopify.com/collections/slingshots


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea. specially if you have an injury or a niggle from the shoulders. Takes a bit of getting used to at first but easy from that...
> 
> Am using the £39 one. Make sure if fits your forearms!
> 
> http://improveyourbench.myshopify.com/collections/slingshots


May well invest in one then. It's the opening up of my shoulders that causes issues when they contract generally they are fine


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> May well invest in one then. It's the opening up of my shoulders that causes issues when they contract generally they are fine


Its a life saver for me. My poor chest has had 14 months no benching.

You'll probably find your benching technique changes over time.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Its a life saver for me. My poor chest has had 14 months no benching.
> 
> You'll probably find your benching technique changes over time.


How did that come about?

I think I tuck my shoulders in more to stop the joint opening so much, takes a slight amount of weight off the chest but would rather that than bugger my shoulders again


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> How did that come about?
> 
> I think I tuck my shoulders in more to stop the joint opening so much, takes a slight amount of weight off the chest but would rather that than bugger my shoulders again


Cocked it up doing shoulders on the smithy. Don't touch the bloody thing now


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay so squat day. Plan was hit a heavy zercher do some paused squats some lunges , hammies, calves, home.

Firstly hams were still in bits from Tuesday so they were a problem point. Then well it just went a bit west

Zerchers

Sets of 2 up to 140kg x2 160kgx1 -(both sets the weights flew up) 180kg x fail- forearms simply could not support it and I cracked my ankle Trying to lift it @sxbarnes this is all the damage I have to them









Paused squats- hips were fried

60kg x 4 (2 second pauses) 80kgx4 110kgx4 130kgx4

Goblet squats 10kg Db to failure

And was just ruined at that point so now I'm home. Think I need to up food as my recovery seems to suck right now always a battle to get out of bed


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Oh and just so everyone know my left leg being smaller and having less feeling/mind muscle connection is officially doing my nut

I think my overall plan now is keep focused on the strength work and then in 2 weeks time add in maybe a push/pull/legs style routine alongside with slin to get some more size before I cruise then revert back to the standard 4 days a week of lower reps but higher weights in preparation for my cut in August the plan being that the switch in reps will force new growth so I can grow whilst dieting

Anyone have some thoughts?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

This is why I do zerchers last. Which probably means I'll never get much weight on em.

Don't like the sound of this ankle mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> This is why I do zerchers last. Which probably means I'll never get much weight on em.
> 
> Don't like the sound of this ankle mate?


Think I will do the same. Do you pull from a rack then squat or from the floor?

It's an old rugby injury (again) cracked my ankle stopping myself mid sprint from booting my team mate in the face. Struggled to walk for a couple of months and squatting too. It's generally okay just occasionally has a wobble. I cannot do split squats because of it


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Think I will do the same. Do you pull from a rack then squat or from the floor?


Now I get in the squat rack lift the bar up. Squat. Then reverse back and leave bar on rack when finished.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Chaffing inner quads today mate? :thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Chaffing inner quads today mate? :thumbup1:


Well mine always chafe! Haha but hips are in bits from both the paused squats and Zerchers!

Have you ever tried zercher deads?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Well mine always chafe! Haha but hips are in bits from both the paused squats and Zerchers!
> 
> Have you ever tried zercher deads?


No mate. Is it something else to kill us off? :thumbup1:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Found some. NIce! :thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Found some. NIce! :thumbup1:


You so know you want to! Be great on a dead day!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> You so know you want to! Be great on a dead day!


Yea. Great for overall strength! Will start light with them next week. Cheers:thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Meal 3 is 400g potatoes and 250g chicken potatoes done ala PHMG


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looks nice mate!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Looks nice mate!


Was proper tasty! Flew down


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So delts day!

Strict standing OHP

Sets of 2 up to 90kg x1 (PB) 100kg x fail- got to the point triceps took over and failed so was close.

Zavickas press

Sets of 6 up to 60kgx5

Standing laterals

Up to 20kgx8, x7

Seated Bent over lateral (pronated grip)

7.5kg x 15 x 4

Trap bar shrugs (3 second squeezes at contraction to failure each set then just rep)

Bar + 50kg x 12, +90kgx12 +130kgx10 +170kgx8

Incline Db skullcrushers

Sets of 8 up to 22.5kgx5

Machine dips

Sets of 8 up to 142.5kg (stack) x8

Barbell curls

Sets of 8 up to 50kgx5

Preacher hammer curls

Sets of 10 up to 15kgx6 + partials

Fairly happy overall, left shoulder was surprisingly well behaved on the presses. Think I have 100kg in there just need to do some lockouts/over head work.

Trap bar shrugs are a new one on me and I like the feel seems to hit the trap all over more


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

All looks good mate. There's gotta be some trap bars in my gym somewhere. I'll have a look....


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> All looks good mate. There's gotta be some trap bars in my gym somewhere. I'll have a look....


I think it's actually one of the PT's who works there but he left it out a couple of days ago. It's mine now mwahahaha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice workout mate. 50KG BB curls impressive


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Nice workout mate. 50KG BB curls impressive


Thanks buddy.

Would love to have that doubled one day! Haha


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Food been very good today all gone in fine despite getting up 2 hours late!

Deads:

Sets of 1 up to 240kg x1 250kg x1 (joint best ever PB prior to abscess) 260kgx1 - PB went up fairly smoothly no hitching and just a little slow may have had 265/270 but got a slight twinge in neck so left it

Yates rows pulled from the floor

70kg x8 120kgx8 170kgx4

Went home been taking pro supps MR Hyde pre back day and it keeps making me think I'm gonna soil myself! So keep having to call it quits early. Gonna drop it out and hopefully will improve things. Don't think it's THAT good a pre workout tbh. Much prefer GoNutrition Volt think I prefer low caffeine in my old age.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Chest and arms today

Flat bench

Sets of 1 ish up to 120kg x2 drop set 100kgx8 drop 60kgx6 (weight paused on chest each rep) I think this shoes how gammy my joints are I can rep 100kg fairly comfortably but as soon as I go above that shoulders really hurt.

Inclune Db press

Set of 6 up to 50kgx3 drop set 40kgx4- chest gone

Straight arm incline pec deck

4 sets 15

Olympic bar skull crushers

Sets of 6 up to 50kgx6 , 60kgx2 - PB I think

Ones arm overhead Db extensions

10kgx8 15kgx8 20kgx3

Hammer curls

Set of 6 up to 32.5kgx6, x3

Db Scott curls (inner plates pushed together)

3x12 extended set with standing Db curls

Happy with the benching heaviest I have been able to do confidently in a long long time


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

The world sucks today!

Dunno why it just does had 2 nights where I struggled to sleep and then today going into legs my knees for the first time every actually hurt and were clicking!

Anyway cracked on:

Back squats

Set of 3 up to 160kgx4 180kgx4 -current rep PB maybe ever

Very low box squats (hip about 3 inches below knee at bottom)

70kgx5 90kgx5 110kgx3

GHR's

3 sets failure 5,4,2

Hammer strength leg curl

5kg a side x10 10kg a side x6+ partials

Walking Db lunges (alternating short and long strides)

10kg x 2 x failure

One legged toe press

Sets of 15 up to 120kgx12 plus 15 second stretches/negatives.

Not going to lie very disappointed with the squats. Really want a 5 plate squat before I cut and the 180 felt heavy and It felt sluggish. Will use the 180 as a starting weight for my 5x3's


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> The world sucks today!
> 
> Dunno why it just does had 2 nights where I struggled to sleep and then today going into legs my knees for the first time every actually hurt and were clicking!
> 
> ...


We all get odd days like this mate. Still looks good to me:thumbup1: Had to wade back to find the last time you did back squats. I do em every 5-6 days. Any longer and they seem to forget how easy 160 is!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> We all get odd days like this mate. Still looks good to me:thumbup1: Had to wade back to find the last time you did back squats. I do em every 5-6 days. Any longer and they seem to forget how easy 160 is!


Thanks mate, it's annoying because I cannot quote figure out why it was a poor session. I think that may have been the issue it was my first back squat in 14ish days so a bit rusty

As of next week I think frequency will be going so that everything is hit 2x in 7 days. For the final 4 weeks of my cycle and will be adding orals and slin in maybe pre workout meds


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

What does slin actually do mate? Pardon my lack of knowledge :laugh:


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Thanks mate, it's annoying because I cannot quote figure out why it was a poor session. I think that may have been the issue it was my first back squat in 14ish days so a bit rusty


Yea. I think that is all it is. Just keep at em. Doesn't have to be a full session, just a couple of sets to keep em in check.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> What does slin actually do mate? Pardon my lack of knowledge :laugh:


It shuttles all nutrients into the muscles faster. And allows for greater recovery and size/strength gains. You will put some extra fat on though


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Ah boo about mr hyde! I think it's an awesome name for a pre workout and totally wanted to try it but won't bother now 

ON platinum pre is my absolute fav btw. Not too stimmy, good ingredients list and tastes ok... for a pre wo


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

RXQueenie said:


> Ah boo about mr hyde! I think it's an awesome name for a pre workout and totally wanted to try it but won't bother now
> 
> ON platinum pre is my absolute fav btw. Not too stimmy, good ingredients list and tastes ok... for a pre wo


It is a very good pre workout and I do love the name too but same result every time 

I may give that a try thinking stim free/low stim may be the way to go In the future


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> It shuttles all nutrients into the muscles faster. And allows for greater recovery and size/strength gains. You will put some extra fat on though


Cheers mate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Today was much better than yesterday, felt pretty lethargic pre workout but that soon sorted itself.

Push press

Sets of 2 up to 100kgx1 (PB) 110kgx1 (PB) I have never been good at front OHP/push presses so happy with that

Zavickas press

50kgx5 60kgx6 70kgx3

Charles glass laterals

5kgx10 10kgx10 15kgx10 22.5kgx6 (partials)

Wide grip upright rows

3x12

Bent over laterals (pronated grip)

7.5kgx15 12.5kgx15x2

Behind back shrugs

Sets of 15 upto 170kgx15 210kgx12

Machine shrugs (5second squeeze 3 second neg)

65kgx failure x 2

Weekend off now may hit calves and arms tomorrow may not will see.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good stuff mate. I don't feel so stupid only doing 50kg on zachvikas press now...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Good stuff mate. I don't feel so stupid only doing 50kg on zachvikas press now...


Ahah! I fell over on my 50kg set was like a turtle going over!

Hits my upper back a lot must show how hoop my core is


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Ahah! I fell over on my 50kg set was like a turtle going over!
> 
> Hits my upper back a lot must show how hoop my core is


Someone was in MY squat rack when I did shoulders Thurs so I blew it out. Forgot how it hit upper back...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

I have my favourite squat rack too! Or is it actually yours?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> I have my favourite squat rack too! Or is it actually yours?


No its the gyms! Think they've got 3:thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> No its the gyms! Think they've got 3:thumbup1:


Wish mine had a power rack tbh


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Wish mine had a power rack tbh


Bet they've hardly changed it since I was there last. Remember all the benches at the front and the machines at the back


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Bet they've hardly changed it since I was there last. Remember all the benches at the front and the machines at the back


Got some new plates and DB's that's it. Although I preferred the old plates!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Got some new plates and DB's that's it. Although I preferred the old plates!


Might do a quick pic at mine today to make you jealous!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Right after a relaxing weekend time to kick things into high gear for final 4 weeks of my cycle.

As of tomorrow split will be

Heavy deads

Heavy bench

Speed squats

Off

Speed deads

Heavy OHP

Heavy Squats

Off

Repeat

Also food will stay the same with the exception of the addition of more pre and intra carbs due to adding in slin. Gonna use humalog for a week then start on Lantus and see how I get on. May need to increase meal frequency on the Lantus

Going to be adding 100mg Oxys and 50mg dbol back in as well as methyl test and halo on heavy days plus some methyl tren/cheque drops as needed


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Right after a relaxing weekend time to kick things into high gear for final 4 weeks of my cycle.
> 
> As of tomorrow split will be
> 
> ...


Dunno what humalog and lantus is but the training looks good. How many reps for the speed squats?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Dunno what humalog and lantus is but the training looks good. How many reps for the speed squats?


Oops meant to put novorapid not humalog. Novorapid is fast acting slin and Lantus slow acting.

Will be doubles or singles on the speed squats and deads will be doing the pendulum wave too so will start at 55% 1rm and build up over the course of the 4 weeks to 70%


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Oops meant to put novorapid not humalog. Novorapid is fast acting slin and Lantus slow acting.
> 
> Will be doubles or singles on the speed squats and deads will be doing the pendulum wave too so will start at 55% 1rm and build up over the course of the 4 weeks to 70%


Sounds good matey


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Okay so first day of increased food and new split/meds

Food is now

4 slices soreen toaster loaf/120g muesli + 200ml pine apple juice, 60g whey

250g chicken, 400g pots

250g mince 150g spaghetti

250g mince 150g spaghetti

250g chicken, 400g pots

Then workout shakes today with 5iu slin were

40g malto

10g bcaa

10g eaa

10g glutamine

5g creatine

Preworkout

Intra

80g malto

15g eaa

10g bcaa

Post

50g WMS

60g isolate

5g creatine

.

Training;

Deads day-heavy

Deficit deads

Sets of 5 upto 180kg x5 210kgx5 (double overhand, belt less) will up to 220 next session

Bent leg good mornings

Barx8, +10kgx8, +20kgx8, +30kgx5

Yates rows

Sets of 6 up to 150kgx6 180kgx4 (form a bit loose)

Inc Db rows

35kgx8 42.5kgx8 50kgx8

Close pulldowns

57.5kgx10 80kgx8

Seated Db shrugs (3 second squeeze)

35kgx12x3

Happy with the session lower back was fried from good mornings.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Struggled with food a little today.

Got it all in but wasn't easy really. Heat is getting to me tbh.

Heavy bench day

Flat bench

Sets of 2 up to 110kgx5, x2, x3 90kgx8 really couldn't get the load into my chest today felt very delt dominated

Inc Db bench (done very wide to close)

32.5kg x8 x2, 40kgx8 45kg x5

Incline machine flye

4x15

Db skullcrushers

Sets of 6 up to 25kgx6

Over head cable extensions

Sets of 10 up to 90kgx7

Hammer curls

Sets of 6 upto 32.5kgx6

Seated Db curls (5 one arm 5 the other)

10kg x 15 x 3

Disappointed with the benching but happy with the rest. Right elbow tendon hurting now though and left shoulder has blown up massively! Also compeltely lost the mind muscle connection in my left side. So if anyone knows a good physio in the north west, please share!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Have you tried adding in Ravenous mate - really helps if you struggle to get all the food down. Never been a problem for me - as my past life, and Buddha like body, would attest to :lol:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

DiggyV said:


> Have you tried adding in Ravenous mate - really helps if you struggle to get all the food down. Never been a problem for me - as my past life, and Buddha like body, would attest to :lol:


I use digestive enzymes and probiotics all the time but not used ravenous.

Literally only the heat that's the issue in the winter I can eat constantly but in summer it's a nightmare!

I think my belly is more likely to bring good luck than yours haha!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Speed squat day.

Slin and orals as per usual.

Back squats

8x2 @55%1rm so 110kg with 45 seconds rest

Front squats

60kgx8x2 100kgx6 120kgx6

Sumo deads- I officially suck at these feel so alien but will stick with them

100kgx 5x 3

Sissy squats

2x failure @ 115kg BW

Standing leg curls

3x12

Toe press

7 x 15 - max set 370kg then 5 part drop set- calves in agony

Seated raises super set standing raises

2x20

Home and done. The main focus of today is to push blood through the legs and work on speed and keeping tight throughout the lift


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

After rest day, had a poor day of food. Slept through my alarm and woke up 2 hours late so had no time to prep food! Just had to grab what I could during the day.

Speed deads

Deads

145kg x8 x 1- 55%

Snatch grip below knee block pulls

Sets of 5 up to 210kgx5 230kgx3

One arm dead stop rows (no straps)

55kgx8 70kgx6 easy on right only by finger tips on left

Underhand elevated rows - focused on intention

3x12 double drop last set

Pulldowns- intention focus again

3x12 double drop last set

Seated Db curls

10kgx15 15kgx10 20kgx8

Concentration curls

10kgx12 15kgx8 15kgx7 +plus partials and negatives to 12 drop set and repeat

Hammer curls

15kg x 15x2

Pretty happy overall with the session!

Dads birthday tomorrow and taking him to the East Avenue Bakehouse in Liverpool for Brunch so diet will wobble a bit.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good heavy session there mate. Enjoy the carbs tomorrow


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Good heavy session there mate. Enjoy the carbs tomorrow


The snatch grip block pulls are a killer on the ole lower back! Going to be much needed carbs tomorrow! Haha and bacon I feel bacon is needed


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

I used to do snatch grip deads! killers!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

Holy crap how can your liver even cope with them orals


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> The snatch grip block pulls are a killer on the ole lower back! Going to be much needed carbs tomorrow! Haha and bacon I feel bacon is needed


Yea was gonna look them up. Haha


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Is all this new change of things down to you starting with your coach mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

NoGutsNoGloryy said:


> Holy crap how can your liver even cope with them orals


Only running 50mg Oxys and 30mg dbol with maybe halo or methyl test on heavy days now so not massive doses IMO


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Is all this new change of things down to you starting with your coach mate?


Hi mate,

No not yet this is all still down to me trying to eek out that last bit of strength/mass before I start work with Smoog the end of August


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

RowRow said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> No not yet this is all still down to me trying to eek out that last bit of strength/mass before I start work with Smoog the end of August


Ah right, fair play mate!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

If anyone is ever in Liverpool have to go to the East Avenue Bakehouse on Bold street:

Steak trencher and the afternoon tea!



















They also do brownies but I kinda ate them all!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> If anyone is ever in Liverpool have to go to the East Avenue Bakehouse on Bold street:
> 
> Steak trencher and the afternoon tea!
> 
> ...


is that your doggie bag?


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Daaaaaaayum man that looks tasty!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> is that your doggie bag?


Haha I wish there was a doggie bag!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Shoulders today;

Left delt has been inflating again recently so opted for behind the neck presses and would go lightish.

Behind neck push press

Sets of 3 up to 100kgx3-wanted 5 but lost all sensation and feeling in forearms and hands:fingers this lasted the entire session

Zavickas press

40kgx8 60kgx4

Charles's glass laterals

7.5kgx12 12.5kgx12 20kgx6

Uprights super set bent over laterals

40kg x10 7.5kgx15, 60kgx8 7.5kg x15 60kgx5 7.5kg x12

Bent over swings

15kgx3 x 15

Behind back shrugs sp Db shrugs sp monkey rows

140kgx12 32.5kgx15 15kgx10 - all x 4

Under hand pushdowns, Vbar pushdowns, rope pushdowns giant set

4 plates x 15 each grip x 3

Cable backhands

2x15

Machine dips

75kgx10 105kgx8 137.5kgx6

Happy overall I think except the presses and weird loss of sensation.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Lots of good stuff there mate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Lots of good stuff there mate


Thank yee! The loss of sensation in my extremities I think hindered the weights and kept knocking my head out of things but cannot complain too much.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Liking the CG laterals - how I always do mine 

Strange with the loss of sensation, must be a nerve thing!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Liking the CG laterals - how I always do mine
> 
> Strange with the loss of sensation, must be a nerve thing!


After DiggyV reminded me of them I've only done laterals that style. My front delts are overpowering anyway so any added width is a bonus.

I'm was thinking that, just hope it's not a regular thing


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RowRow said:


> After DiggyV reminded me of them I've only done laterals that style. My front delts are overpowering anyway so any added width is a bonus.
> 
> I'm was thinking that, just hope it's not a regular thing


Yea hopefully not! Feeling ok now?

I like CG style wide grip upright rows for side delts too, if you haven't seen them look'em up!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Yea hopefully not! Feeling ok now?
> 
> I like CG style wide grip upright rows for side delts too, if you haven't seen them look'em up!


Yeah has all come back now but took about an hour to come back fully.

Just had a google, they look good, will try them out next shoulder day! Thank yee!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So a rather hefty leg session today. Was thinking about it all day:

Lying leg curls :

2 positions 5 reps position 1, 10 reps position 2 then partials to finish

10kg up to 25kg drop set final set

Back squats

Sets of 5 up to 160kgx5 180kg x5- PB double drop set last set

Smith front squats-

3x12 nearly pulled the machine over! Weird machine

Hack squats - paused for a 2 count at the bottom -

Set of 10 up to 2plates x 7

Leg press- rail roads

Up to 3 plates a side x 30 reps then back down

Leg extensions

Set of 10, drop set of 25, drop set of 50 reps ran through twice

Super set walking lunges

2 rounds to failure (about 4 reps a leg)

Super set sissy squats

2 x failure

GHR

2 x failure

Seated hamstring curls

3 x 15 (4 second negative, 4 second squeeze,hit failure around the 10 rep mark then forced reps to hit 15)

Super set Db stiff legs

20kg Db 3x 15

Tried calves but legs couldn't hold out.

Some wheels pics: as you can see left leg post abscess still need to catch up a lot


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> So a rather hefty leg session today. Was thinking about it all day:
> 
> Lying leg curls :
> 
> ...


Another monster session from you mate. Quads blowing up I see.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Another monster session from you mate. Quads blowing up I see.


Thanks buddy, got a session with a mate on Sunday and I plan to put him through hell on leg day!

Just annoying having a deformed left leg now, going to take a lot of time to get the shape back, if ever!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Thanks buddy, got a session with a mate on Sunday and I plan to put him through hell on leg day!
> 
> Just annoying having a deformed left leg now, going to take a lot of time to get the shape back, if ever!


It ain't too bad mate. Do a bit one legged stuff if your fussed.

Yea your mate ain't gonna like that lot if Hes not used to it!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> It ain't too bad mate. Do a bit one legged stuff if your fussed.
> 
> Yea your mate ain't gonna like that lot if Hes not used to it!


I think next growth phase will include a fair bit of one legged stuff.

Well he is a PT but he's more standard bb training just straight sets etc so it should crucify him


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> I think next growth phase will include a fair bit of one legged stuff.
> 
> Well he is a PT but he's more standard bb training just straight sets etc so it should crucify him


Haha. Think we may need a couple of vids for this


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Doms update!

I am Crippled, cannot walk, sleep, sit anything! Whole body is exhausted too.

Heavy deads tomorrow so this may be interesting


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Doms update!
> 
> I am Crippled, cannot walk, sleep, sit anything! Whole body is exhausted too.
> 
> Heavy deads tomorrow so this may be interesting


Nice one! I've got doms in legs, back and shoulders. Goof job is chest today then. Might look into that rest day thing this week...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Nice one! I've got doms in legs, back and shoulders. Goof job is chest today then. Might look into that rest day thing this week...


It's not fair! I have only done one body part this week and I can barely exist! Think the volume and intensity just crippled my CNS. Was in bed at 8pm and could not sleep a wink due to the heat/throbbing in my quads!

Oh well need to pull 230kgx5 tonight on deficits so gonna load up the food.

That revered rest day hey? That's a dangerous move right there haha!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> It's not fair! I have only done one body part this week and I can barely exist! Think the volume and intensity just crippled my CNS. Was in bed at 8pm and could not sleep a wink due to the heat/throbbing in my quads!
> 
> Oh well need to pull 230kgx5 tonight on deficits so gonna load up the food.
> 
> That revered rest day hey? That's a dangerous move right there haha!


230s going up mate. At least you can eat food! Arm day... that's a rest day in my book too!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> 230s going up mate. At least you can eat food! Arm day... that's a rest day in my book too!


Plan is to rep 260 on deficits then go back to the floor and get 280+

Heheh that I can all prepped and ready! I am going to struggle when I diet


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Plan is to rep 260 on deficits then go back to the floor and get 280+
> 
> Heheh that I can all prepped and ready! I am going to struggle when I diet


Vid time I think mate for the 280....

When I was bulking I was looking forward to cutting. Now I'm cutting I'm looking forward to bulking... Never happy! :thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Vid time I think mate for the 280....
> 
> When I was bulking I was looking forward to cutting. Now I'm cutting I'm looking forward to bulking... Never happy! :thumbup1:


Never have anyone with me to take a video that's the only thing! And feel like a slight cock too filming it haha!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Never have anyone with me to take a video that's the only thing! And feel like a slight cock too filming it haha!


Haha. I know what you mean there. Just say I'm checking my form or something. whereas youre showing off to ukm really


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Ps don't let that Chelsea or Roblet in here. They might change your last paragraph slightly


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Did yesterday's back session today as got no

Sleep

Tuesday night and nearly blacked out in work as a result so slept for about 16 hours yesterday as a result food was poor and then today had no appetite and really struggled. Had a good session though:

Deficit deads

Sets of 3 up to 210kgx3, 230kgx4- PB

Yates rows

Sets of 8 up to 160kgx 5

Incline Db rows

42.5kgx8 60kgx4

Close grip pulldowns

3x12

Good mornings

3x 8 @ 40kg

D handle shrugs (pulling shoulder blades back as well as shrugging up)

4x15

Surprised by the deficit deads was almost easier than the same weight off the floor.

Weight is bang on 118kg now in the mornings and yes I'm rather tubby but as long as my weights go up I donnt mind too much.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

At least it was a good session today mate:thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Eurgh!

Been rubbish with updates! Since Friday really struggled with any form if food retching for no reason at all when just sat down.

Think it was the orals again, so dropped them

Friday and today appetite is back, bang on like clockwork at the end of the 2nd week everytime this cycle, orals may be a thing of the past for me as even just taken pre workout they are too much trouble. May just have to use them high dosages for a PB week or volume week then drop again.

Trained chest and arms saturday:

Shoulders felt very tight so did a higher rep workout

Flat bench up to 100kg x2 x 10

Incline hammer strength press up to 55kg a side x10

Cable cross over 3 sets 12 with a strong squeeze

Overhead Db ext sets of 15 up to 50kg

L extensions up to 15kgx8

Reverse skullcrushers 3 x12

Seated alternating Db curls (elbows pulled back) sets of 10 up to 20kg x 10 , x9

Concentration curls 2 x 15 (partials and negatives after 10 reps)

Hammer curls (holding Db at the bottom) 2 x12

Good session all In all.

Legs today-

Been stressing over a meeting with one of our biggest clients tomorrow, the guy who had the role before me may have mis-sold them their contract and it could cause a £250k compensation claim!

And from my jab on Tuesday got a hard lump in my right quad, it hurt when u jabbed and blood did come out after so I think it's just a blood pool but is worrying me so will try drain it tomorrow or at least see what's in it.

Lying leg curls

4 x15

Back squats up to 180kgx6 - wanted 8 but right quad jab and left knee very uncomfortable, thought knee would buckle. Then double drop set

One legged leg press

2x8 light sets on right leg 2x15 and 1x12, 1x7 left leg all heavy!

Went home as scar was really bulging and knee/quad was killing! Bath time now then sleeps!

Also got some Apollo tor rip to use these last 2 weeks eod to squeeze some more gains out without orals


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good bit of training mate. I'm sure you'll sort out your gear...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Delts today wasn't feeling up to heavy work so went with a volume day.

Incline rear delt machine super set pronated bent over laterals

5 sets 15 reps up to 40kgx12/10kgx8

Incline delt swings sets of 30 up to 35kgx30 triple drop set

Face pulls 4 sets 15

Seated Db shrugs

3 sets 12 @ 27.5kg with 3 second squeeze

Incline laterals 3 sets 12 + partials last set

Seated lateral partials up to 27.5kgx8 triple drop set

Underhand front raises 3 sets 12

Tried some behind neck press but was goosed! Happy with a great pump overall!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Back today, was very excited for it dunno why just was, went with a higher volume session again same as delts but still Got my speed work in.

Speed deads

8x2 @157.5kg (60%1rm)

Tbar row machine ( stood on floor) - new way of doing these really hit from Lower lat insertion all the way up middle back right into traps and rhomboids.

4 sets 10 up to 100kgx7

Db pullover

3 sets 12 up to 40kgx12, 50kgx7 drop set

Uni lateral hammer rows

4 sets 10 up to 100kg a side x 10 left, 7 right-gassed. Drop set to 50kg a side both arms at same time

Underhand rows off the floor

Sets of 8 up to 140kgx6

Machine rows (wide grip with intention)

3 sets 12

Gym shut as I got there late but goosed. Had a guy who seems to fancy himself as a bit large and scary jump In with me on most things and married to bury him with weight so that pleases me.

Arms tomorrow!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Impressive speed DL's mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Dan94 said:


> Impressive speed DL's mate. :thumbup1:


Thanks buddy, I watched a video of Andy Bolton doing speed deads with 270 and that made me want to pull very very fast! Haha


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

RowRow said:


> Thanks buddy, I watched a video of Andy Bolton doing speed deads with 270 and that made me want to pull very very fast! Haha


Andy's explosive strength is ridiculous lol! His regular gym isn't far from my mums and one of my mates used to be on Leeds PL team with him, have witnessed those speed pulls in person  aswell as a 900lb+ squat.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> Andy's explosive strength is ridiculous lol! His regular gym isn't far from my mums and one of my mates used to be on Leeds PL team with him, have witnessed those speed pulls in person  aswell as a 900lb+ squat.


I bet it's a site to behold is a behemoth of power, very very humbling to see that kinda strength.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good session there mate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Good session there mate


Thanks mate!

Right leg is being weird from a jab last Tuesday. Had a lump in right quad for a week, stabbed it with two slin pins and the fluid and swelling has moved to above the knee but appears to be clearing. So that's making things a little difficult. Hopefully will be all good for heavy deficit deads on Monday, I think it's 260kg time!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Right leg is being weird from a jab last Tuesday. Had a lump in right quad for a week, stabbed it with two slin pins and the fluid and swelling has moved to above the knee but appears to be clearing. So that's making things a little difficult. Hopefully will be all good for heavy deficit deads on Monday, I think it's 260kg time!


Yea hopefully you've sorted it. I'm getting stronger and stamina is increasing despite being on this cut. So hopefully should squat some higher numbers Sunday


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea hopefully you've sorted it. I'm getting stronger and stamina is increasing despite being on this cut. So hopefully should squat some higher numbers Sunday


Reckon you'll be testing your 1RM soon?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Reckon you'll be testing your 1RM soon?


Yea. Left knee obliging. Hurt on wed when I tried 180 but strength has increased since then..


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Chest and arms today.

Wide bench

4 x15

High arm machine flye

4 x12

Rope pushdowns 2 positions

4x20 reps - partials last set

Cable preacher curls

4x15 partials last set

Incline ez skullcrushers

4x10 up to 20kg a side x 10, then 25kg a side x4

Incline Db curls

12.5kg x 3 x 12,9,7

One arm push downs 3x12- rest paused last 2 sets

Hammer curls

17.5kgx12, 22.5kgx12, x9

Reverse curls

15kg x 3x20

Happy with the arm session and the extra chest work was just really for some fluffing!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm well behind with these skullcrushers...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

After a very stressful weekend and just head being in a mess I tried out a new gym for back day.

Never going there again.

Problem I have in current gym is the plates are very thick so can only fit 6-7 max a side well this gym the plates were Olympic plates but 2x the thickness of current gym! Could get 3 plates on a side. Their way to combat this was they had 4 50kg plates kicking around. Holy hell they are a nightmare to use, hurt my forearm, my shoulder, my fingers, my back, my knee trying to put them on the bar. Did eventually and the floor was wonkey with like Fake grass on it so was slow as mud to pull anyway session was as follows:

2ml Apollo torrip 1 hour pre workout;

Deficit deads up to 240kgx3 PB

Yates rows up to 150kgx7

Inc Db rows 40kg DBS x2 x12

Snatch grip chains shrugs 3 x12

Behind back chain shrugs 3x12

Pulldowns machine thing 3 x10

Grippers

Home and fairly unhappy all in all! Gym was also full of just dicks utter dicks!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good session despite the **** gym mate. Mine now has some very thin plates. Will get a pic at some point


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Was honestly ****ed off with it though. I wanted to pull 260 deficit but everything was just off. Oh well next heavy week next week then cruise time so will be repping out


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Was honestly ****ed off with it though. I wanted to pull 260 deficit but everything was just off. Oh well next heavy week next week then cruise time so will be repping out


Yea just put it down to a sh1t day mate. It happens occasionally. 260 next week??


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea just put it down to a sh1t day mate. It happens occasionally. 260 next week??


Definitely 260 next week for a double I hope!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Strong cnut! Love it! Keep it coming buddy!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Strong cnut! Love it! Keep it coming buddy!


Says you the pressing King!

I think you will be far less impressed by tonight's venture:

Chest and arms

Shoulders suffering massively today partially due to jabs and just generally crunchiness.

Inc bench:

Sets of 6 up to 100kgx5- current PB

Flat Db bench

Sets of 8 up to 42.5kgx8

Dips

[email protected] 120kg x7,x5 x3

Over head ez cable extensions sets of 15 up to 60kgx12 1 drop set

Single arm pressdowns

3x12

Hammer curls

Set of 8 up to 30kg

Ez curl 21s x 3

Home time. Good session all in all if strength was a bit down.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea think you're not allowing enough recovery for PBs mate. A bit like I did on Sunday. Muscles should still be stressed though, whether thats a way to get the best growth from em i don't know.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Bw @ 120 kg ? WwAAAATTT!?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Yea think you're not allowing enough recovery for PBs mate. A bit like I did on Sunday. Muscles should still be stressed though, whether thats a way to get the best growth from em i don't know.


I'm never really pushing for PB's on upper stuff as my shoulder is so temperamental that it is really what I can do on that day.

Main focus is pull as close to a 300k dead by the end of this and then a 220kg squat would be nice .


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Bw @ 120 kg ? WwAAAATTT!?


I have a bit of chunk on me too! Haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> I'm never really pushing for PB's on upper stuff as my shoulder is so temperamental that it is really what I can do on that day.
> 
> Main focus is pull as close to a 300k dead by the end of this and then a 220kg squat would be nice .


Forgot your shoulder is crocked mate. Join the club. Did floor press yesterday. That @sean 162 is quite good at those. No shoulder pain and just targets the pecs so all good...


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Forgot your shoulder is crocked mate. Join the club. Did floor press yesterday. That @sean 162 is quite good at those. No shoulder pain and just targets the pecs so all good...


Oh aye proper gammy it is!

Will give them a try then me thinks


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Speed squats yesterday

Squats 8x2 @150kg belt less throughout core felt good speed was good happy all In all

Then some one legged extensions and buffered off home. Head not in it lately. Just need to sort things out really for the final week and a bit of pushing for numbers


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Oh aye proper gammy it is!
> 
> Will give them a try then me thinks


Aye I did 80kg easily on it without the sling shot. Considering I can't pec deck 40kg was delirious!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Speed squats yesterday
> 
> Squats 8x2 @150kg belt less throughout core felt good speed was good happy all In all
> 
> Then some one legged extensions and buffered off home. Head not in it lately. Just need to sort things out really for the final week and a bit of pushing for numbers


These sound like fun! Tut tut


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Eurgh!
> 
> Been rubbish with updates! Since Friday really struggled with any form if food retching for no reason at all when just sat down.
> 
> ...


Dbol and ones similar have this effect on me too. Dreadful effect on my stomach. Sometimes ends up in a full on pregnant style bloat. I keep away nowadays


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> These sound like fun! Tut tut


I know I suck!  will be fine tomorrow, rest day today so can clear my head


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Smoog said:


> Dbol and ones similar have this effect on me too. Dreadful effect on my stomach. Sometimes ends up in a full on pregnant style bloat. I keep away nowadays


I'm definitely thinking of joining that club, both times used on this cycle had horrible issues so just not worth it.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> I know I suck!  will be fine tomorrow, rest day today so can clear my head


Didn't mean that mate. Just get yourself sorted. There's lots more to come


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Food still not great but head is sorted and will be on track tomorrow onwards.

I was gonna stop all gear now and just cruise but changed my mind  gonna add in 1ml ed of torrip for next 2 weeks, with methyl test and halo preworkout on heavy days only. With deca and test 500 jabbed at 1ml each on a Monday. Will keep slin in too and maybe add to meal 1. I will break 19stone before I diet!

Speed deads today:

Deads 170x8x2 - hams very tight

Below knee block pulls set of 2 up to 280kgx2- massive PB by like 40kg ever

Seated cable rows sets of 8 (pulled to groin) up to 95kg stack

Wide pulldowns set of 15 to mouth up to stack

Pull overs 2 x15

Very pleased!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Row row is back!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Shoulders and arms today. Left delt very weak test joint really uncomfortable despite warm ups.

Standing Db press sets of 6 up to 30kgx6 40kgx3

Seated lateral partials sets of 12 up to 35kgx10 then 7 part drop set

Seated front raises 2x15

Charles glass upright rows 3 x10

Rear delt cables 3x15

Seated alternating Db curls 22.5kgx9,x7 x6

Spider curls 3x15

Db preachers 2x12

Reverse pressdowns super set close grip overhand pressdowns 4x20 (10 each grip)

One arm Db overhead extensions 2 x12

No massive weights today but a good session overall, worked round my shoulder as best I could


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Just popped in here few times as of late mate and you know what. Im gna get my ass deadlifting once prep out the way! **** hot block pulls and deads buddy! Cant wait to add some mass. Ps ur a monster ! Im just king of pressing :smartass:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Just popped in here few times as of late mate and you know what. Im gna get my ass deadlifting once prep out the way! **** hot block pulls and deads buddy! Cant wait to add some mass. Ps ur a monster ! Im just king of pressing :smartass:


Ahahha! Thanks buddy! Will see how good I look come the end of my diet around January time! May be all skin and bones by then! Haha


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Ahahha! Thanks buddy! Will see how good I look come the end of my diet around January time! May be all skin and bones by then! Haha


I feel.like skin and bones now but still think I'm fat.

Whens the cut start mate? End of month?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

sean 162 said:


> Just popped in here few times as of late mate and you know what. Im gna get my ass deadlifting once prep out the way! **** hot block pulls and deads buddy! Cant wait to add some mass. Ps ur a monster ! Im just king of pressing :smartass:


You know deads is the way!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I feel.like skin and bones now but still think I'm fat.
> 
> Whens the cut start mate? End of month?


Starts August 25th!! First time ever doing a serious cut. Will throw up a new log for it.

I doubt that's the case mate with the weights you are still pushing!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Starts August 25th!! First time ever doing a serious cut. Will throw up a new log for it.
> 
> I doubt that's the case mate with the weights you are still pushing!


I haven't really lost any strength over all on this cut. Was just stamina. Think with a bit of assistance you'll be well OK. It'll just be how you respond to the diet methinks


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

SUBBED & ello RowRow


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> SUBBED & ello RowRow


Ello Darlin!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Ello Darlin!


 i`m back in the game mate & running a lowish Test & Tren cycle  Dieted for 3 weeks beforehand & just continued to make myself use to it again & i have been on for nearly 4 weeks now , 4th shot monday love


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> i`m back in the game mate & running a lowish Test & Tren cycle  Dieted for 3 weeks beforehand & just continued to make myself use to it again & i have been on for nearly 4 weeks now , 4th shot monday love


Now that's always a positive thing to hear! How's your training looking now?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Now that's always a positive thing to hear! How's your training looking now?


Weaker then I was as expected but getting there lower reps on core training like squats & deads, except that its all high rep. Never below 10 reps on the rest.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Finally the 4 days a week of posterior chain work has caught up with me. Lower back, hams, hips, glutes all fried so a fairly poor session.

Back squats

Doubles up to 180kgx2- j wanted 200kg x 2/3

Paused squats (3 second pause)

100kgx5, x4

Reverse hacks 3 x15

Cable pulls throughs 3x8

Home time.

Will figure out how to train the next 2 weeks and post it up for feedback.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Finally the 4 days a week of posterior chain work has caught up with me. Lower back, hams, hips, glutes all fried so a fairly poor session.
> 
> Back squats
> 
> ...


Rest time!

What were those reverse hacks like?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Rest time!
> 
> What were those reverse hacks like?


They were interesting, don't think I quite found the grove to them tbh. Felt a lot in glutes but not much in quads


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> They were interesting, don't think I quite found the grove to them tbh. Felt a lot in glutes but not much in quads


I'll give em a go as well mate.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

What does your cycle look like now a days mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> What does your cycle look like now a days mate?


Currently 1ml torrip ed with some slin and orals pre workout nothing fancy or high dosage wise


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Currently 1ml torrip ed with some slin and orals pre workout nothing fancy or high dosage wise


Hehe me & you & some others were the high da dosage crew wernt we


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Hehe me & you & some others were the high da dosage crew wernt we


My next bulk/ lean bulk will probably be higher doses


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> My next bulk/ lean bulk will probably be higher doses


My next one will probably be 500-600mg Test & 300-400mg Deca with a 6 week NPP kicker & adex throughout the cycle to retain less water.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> My next one will probably be 500-600mg Test & 300-400mg Deca with a 6 week NPP kicker & adex throughout the cycle to retain less water.


I was thinking and obviously depends if I'm using a coach or not but after reading something posted by Bail. I'm gonna run 2g eq 750mg test 125mg deca and alternate 6 week pulses if you like of NPP and tren,


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> I was thinking and obviously depends if I'm using a coach or not but after reading something posted by Bail. I'm gonna run 2g eq 750mg test 125mg deca and alternate 6 week pulses if you like of NPP and tren,


mmm i see why the very low dosage of deca ? EQ dosage is what i would expect the test is a good dosage but again why such a low dosage deca mate ?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> mmm i see why the very low dosage of deca ? EQ dosage is what i would expect the test is a good dosage but again why such a low dosage deca mate ?


Just for the joint properties not really there for the mass


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Just for the joint properties not really there for the mass


Yeah its great for joints


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Meh meh meh hate my shoulder.

Chest day:

Flat bench up to 100kg x8 +1 all 3 second negatives

Inc Db bench 42.5kgx6, x4

Dips bw @120kg x2 x8 +12.5kgx6 drop set, + 20kgx4 drop set.

Straight arm incline machine flyes 4 x12

One arm laterals 3 x15

Close grip Vbar pressdown 4x12 up to 75kg stack.

Tried Db skullcrushers and could just tell tricep on left arm was not firing at all! So gave up. Shoulder had compeltely taken over.


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Looks good to me mate. Why not try something else for the skulls?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> Looks good to me mate. Why not try something else for the skulls?


Think I may do dead stop ones as they seemed to stop my shoulder engaging so much, as it appear to be the bottom where it engages most


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

RowRow said:


> Think I may do dead stop ones as they seemed to stop my shoulder engaging so much, as it appear to be the bottom where it engages most


Dead stop skulls kick ass mate! Rate em highly


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Dead stop skulls kick ass mate! Rate em highly


I was gonna do floor presses today as per your journal and @sxbarnes suggestions but had no rack that I could actually do it from all were too high! Was heartbroken


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Thats a bit pants... Lwt me know how u get on when u can finally do them somwhere .


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sean 162 said:


> Thats a bit pants... Lwt me know how u get on when u can finally do them somwhere .


I will do buddy


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> I was gonna do floor presses today as per your journal and @sxbarnes suggestions but had no rack that I could actually do it from all were too high! Was heartbroken


I did mine in a cage, after I took most of it apart


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

sxbarnes said:


> I did mine in a cage, after I took most of it apart


I may need to get creative with blocks!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So back day!

Deficit deads up to 260kgx1 fast off the floor then mid shin up was a grind! But still a 20kg PB

Floor Yates rows sets of 7 up to 170kgx7

Inc Db rows 50kg x 7, x5

Seated rows sets of 10 up to 110kgx10

Some trap work and home


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Good to see mate


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Speed-ish squats

Low box squats up to 160kgx4

Low box front squats up to 100kgx6

Walking lunges 2 sets failure

One legged leg press (left leg only) 2x12

Seated calf raises 5x15

Weight felt good box squats definitely need to be included more IMO!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Speed-ish squats
> 
> Low box squats up to 160kgx4
> 
> ...


Whats up not posted here inn a while i see?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> Whats up not posted here inn a while i see?


Was gonna say the same mate?


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Sorry chaps!

Everything fell by the wayside a little bit last week or so.

Completed on my first every home last Friday and been running round like a headless chicken ever since.

Never realised so much had to be done to a home. Going from furnished apartment to unfurnished has cost me an arm and a leg so far! Still lots to buy.

Moving in on Tuesday,

Training wise got 4 weeks until I start my cut so just cruising until then. Food will be high but will be training higher volume and pump instead of heavy work.

Be back to it from tomorrow chaps


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> Sorry chaps!
> 
> Everything fell by the wayside a little bit last week or so.
> 
> ...


Good stuff mate!


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

RowRow said:


> Sorry chaps!
> 
> Everything fell by the wayside a little bit last week or so.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! Getting a place of your own aint easy nowadays.... :thumbup1:


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

So back day!

High volume day will eventually work bis and hams in over the next 4 weeks.

Machine Pullovers 1partial and 1 full rep = 1 rep

4x15 up to 110kgx8

Wide pulldowns to chest

4x10 up to 110kg x10, x8

Close pulldowns arched back

2x10

Bent over rows

3x10 up to 140kgx17

Hammer strength unilateral pulldowns. Partials only sets of 15 up to 85kg a side x12 double drop set

Elevated seated row 2x12

Face pulls 3x15

Back pumped to hell!

Sitting just on 19stone


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Big back mate!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> So back day!
> 
> High volume day will eventually work bis and hams in over the next 4 weeks.
> 
> ...


You big mother f....


----------

